# You won't believe it



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen. 

I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left. 

But here was the best story. A young girl about 7 years old came in with her mother. The little girl spent about 15 minutes pawing through the doilies while her mother shopped in the garage. She picked out three doilies, one with purple flowers, one with red flowers, and one with pink flowers. She went to her mother and asked her mother if she could buy them. Her mother looked at her and said What on earth would you want those for? The little girl said Just look how pretty they are!! The mother sighed and said You may have ONE. So the little girl walked back to the suitcase and put the pink one back, but just could not decide between the purple and red one. You could just tell that she could not bear to put one back. She stood in front of the suitcase for another five minutes, until my cousin went over to her and said You know, you came at a really good time. For the next ten minutes the doilies are on sale. If you buy one you get one free. The little girl squealed with delight and ran to tell her mother. She spent the rest of her time at the garage sale dancing around with her doilies and it was just so much fun to see her enjoying them. 

So to those of you who are still making doilies, DONT STOP!!! The next generation needs you!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

That is just great and so sweet... That little one has a great eye for beauty and her own style... Most 7 year old girls would have put the bright ones back and kept the pink..... A future artist in our midst....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


that is so nice I would have kept some to put together for afgan ect.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

What a sweet story!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

How nice of the lady to share her doilies with others, maybe that little girl will one day want to make them too.
Thanks for sharing your story


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

that is really a sweet story! personally I don't like tp crochet so have saved one my grandmother made and use it under the light on my piano, for no reason other than I loved her and it.


----------



## rosebudmatilda (Nov 5, 2011)

yrs ago I made some cushion covers all different shapes and sizes. I used vintage material + sewed very old doilies on each one. They were really lovely! Sue


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

When MY mother got quite old, she had sewn throw pillows for each of her four daughters and hand stitched an old white doily to the front of each pillow. They are quite treasured now.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I would've grabbed the lot joined up for fancy bed-spreads and pillow cases for posterity


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

love your story, but you and your cosin should devide them and save them for your next gen, beacuse granma made them. i thave 1 my grand mother made,some my mother made, and some that my sisters made, i hate using thread,so don't make them, and even last year i had 1 of my great neices ask if i had something she could have,she loved her gt gd ma a lot, i gave her an afgan i'd made for my mother,she was thrilled, now sh


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

love your story, but you and your cosin should devide them and save them for your next gen, beacuse granma made them. i thave 1 my grand mother made,some my mother made, and some that my sisters made, i hate using thread,so don't make them, and even last year i had 1 of my great neices ask if i had something she could have,she loved her gt gd ma a lot, i gave her an afgan i'd made for my mother,she was thrilled, now she has is very sick,glad i could give a little bit of love to wrap around herself


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting such a fresh approach to doilies.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, believe me. My cousin had kept all the ones she wanted and I had kept the ones I wanted. There were just so so many.


----------



## laurfrances (Feb 4, 2011)

I have lots of my Great-grandmother's and cousin's hand-made doilies, table-runners and table covers. I treasure them. They are the pineapple pattern, "sunflower" pattern (probably not the correct name), etc. I am so glad that they were passed on to me. I cannot crochet as well at such an expert level, but am glad that I am learning to do tatting.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I had someone ask me to make a doily just this weekend! She was using one of the round dishcloths I gave her but wanted something thinner. Isn't it interesting how something like that is in, then out of style only to come back! Your cuz was so insightful for that lil girl and you can bet she will never forget it. Just curious, how much did she sell them for?


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that sweet story.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

They were priced from a quarter for the small ones to a few dollars for the larger ones.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


There is a young woman named Roni that sells on Zibbet that does incredible thread crochet work.. She has the most gorgeous doilies! There is still a market for them..


----------



## snowbird29 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have crocheted many doilies for my family.. MIL crocheted edges on hankies and runners,,she has since died and my family has many of them also..they love them..tatting I cannot grasp..love the looks of it..


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

What a wonderful day for you two. And your cousin made that little girl's day, for sure.


----------



## netcst (Sep 26, 2011)

Love this story. I have all I could find of my grandmother's crocheted items. She even made her own hair nets out of the thinnest sild thread.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That was so sweet of your cousin to give the little girl the doily and let her think she was getting such a deal.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I love dollies. What a great story. Thanks fo sharing


----------



## 2xnonna (Mar 11, 2012)

My Mom and her sisters and Mom...tatted table runners...doilies...but especially hankies...she made one for every cousin or thier bride when they married. I have several of her hankies - the work...is superb! Never learned as a kid...and I truly regret it.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I am surprised that someone didn't snatch up the whole box as I know a lot of quilters that make memory quilts with them. Its sad that they couldn't have remained in the family but second best is that the little girl loved hers so much.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful story,how wonderful and kind your cousin was making one little girls day.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Lovely story, I love dollies and still have some that my grand mother done over fifty years ago, I treasure them.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Who knows, maybe someday that little girl will be a knitter or crocheter! I still use the doilies that my husband's grandmother gave us for our wedding. One in particular sits on our dining room table every day of the year! It's a lovely reminder of his Memere for him.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Wonderful story. Just gave me a warm feeling like a hug.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It warms my heart to know that this "lost art" is really appreciated ..probably it means they're on a comeback. Who knows that incident with the little girl may put her on the road to handicrafts perhaps crocheting..your sister was very thoughtful and generous...


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

This was the first post on KP I opened this morning and it has started my day off with a smile and inspiration. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

awesome story.


----------



## dkay19 (Oct 9, 2011)

MY BROTHR-IN-LAW MAKES THEM ALL THE TIME HE DOES A WNDERFUL JOB HE ALL SO MADE A FEW TABLE CLOTHS


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

That was such a great story - thanks for sharing!

Crocheting lace doilies was my grandmother's "thing", although she did teach me to knit as well. She made me a wonderful tablecloth, doing one motif a day, and it's beautiful. I think mice got to it, because there are a few holes I have to repair, but it's now an heirloom.


----------



## roxy (Feb 7, 2012)

I love to pick up hand made doilies at yard sales.I never thought to made something out of them such as a pillow. I am going to look through all mine to see what I can do. I learn so much from this site! Thank you


----------



## alisonarr (Feb 10, 2011)

The Visiting Nurse Association has a rummage sale twice a year and I go just for the doilies!!! Even though I consider myself a pretty decent knitter/crocheter/seamstress, no way could I ever have the talent to do some of the beautiful work you see on the older pieces I find there! It is so intricate and crocheted around such fine linen you just really have to appreciate the workmanship. The good and bad part is, they sell for .50 to $1.00. While good for me, it is so sad that they are so under appreciated that they go for .50! Think of the time even a little one would take to make. That little girl is a artist in the making since she can appreciate them already!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Last year a very dear person gave me several crocheted items of her grandmother. I love them and have them on the back of chairs in my living room. 

This story is very heartwarming. If it was me, though, I would have seen this as a teaching moment and tried to impart the 'specialness' of these doilies to the child, asking her why she liked them so much and trying to show her the loving skill that went into them. That is how we can imprint the next generation.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

What a sweet story! My grandmother also was a doily maker. She also made nightgowns for my mother and crocheted lace around the edges. I wish I had some of her handiwork to keep in my house.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That is so wonderful! The art of knitting etc is becoming popular with younger people. They can make unique clothes. I've see a picture where someone knitted lace curtains, chair covers even wall coverings out of lace!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I have made wedding canopies for my kids, and when it came to my daughter, the interior designer, she wanted one made of "circles." A knitting friend said, "what about doilies." I started knitting doilies and several other friends knit some, too, so I could finish, and she had a lovely canopy made of doilies joined together with jump rings. She still has the doilies, some framed. And I discovered that I loved knitting doilies.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this story. I have a doily my grandma made. She crocheted. I remember sometimes sitting at her feet while she crocheted something. I'll never part with it.


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

What a sweet thing for your cousin to do.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Very cute story.


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have doilies that my mom, my DH grandmother, his mother and aunt made. I cherish them. I also have some that one of my very close cousins made for my birthday. She crochets beautifully but does not knit. I knit and do very little crocheting. I could not make a doily if my life depended on it. I may be old fashioned but I use doilies everywhere.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I know exactly whay you mean. Last year I made my first ever doily, because I always loved them. I remember my grandmother and my mother having them. Anyway I only picked one of the most difficult ones to do out of the book I had purchased. I made it in variageted yellow #10 crochet cotton, and it came out beautiful. The only problem was it was too big for the place I wanted to use it. My hairdresser came on her usual morning to do my hair. She saw the doily and loved it, and said it was the perfect colour to go into her kitchen......she was 39 years old......so I gave it to her. She was over the moon. Leonora


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Love story. I would have bought to the whole suitcase. There are so many projects you can do with it. Ideas flow around on blogs and magazine such as those from the Sumerset Publiching house. Great for the cousin to give an extra doilie to the little girl. An artist at heart and eye.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I absolutely love doilies. I have made many and still give them as part of wedding gifts. There are some beautiful patterns out there. I have also made table runners, and curtains. I have used miles and miles of crochet cotton and am currently making curtains for my sisters kitchen. I have them in my kitchen and they are really lovely. I also have some very special ones that my grandmother made that are real treasures. I love to watch them go from a ball of cotton to sometimes the most intricate of patterns. Searching through my patterns to find just the right one is very exciting and then creating is for me is s relaxing. Long live the doilies!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Ah, children are great! They have no hidden agendas. I'm glad I still enjoy making fine thread crochet doilies. I'm trying to learn to tat. I also enjoy knit doilies. Glad you could pass on the beauty of the simple doily!


----------



## kay2155 (Mar 27, 2011)

My Mom was always making doilies and this story just brought back wonderful memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love your story. I use doilies for my jewelry display when I do a craft fair. Everyone alwyas admires them. I recently purchased some from a KP member, Jan I believe it was well anyway, I will be using them in my new home. I think anything crocheted is all the rage now.


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

That is a lovely story! Thank you
Carol
flutesonline.com


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for sharing that story. It made my day...and it's only 6:44 a.m.!


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

You can buy happiness :!: at B1G1free 
:lol:


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

OMG!! The Crochet Dude Drew Embrosky would have paid you thousands of dollars for that suitcase full of Croheted Doilies. You do not have any idea how valuable they are. Check out Drew on Facebook and see the Lamp Shade covered with Doilies. People are droolling and want them now.As for me I love to shop at thrift store for rare finds like this. I would have grabbed the whole suitcase and locked it shut and would have asked you how much for the whole thing and and tip of $100 at least to help your Garage Sale. My oh My what a Treasure.I have purchase Pattern Books for Doilies Crochet or Knitted from Deseret Industries in Utah where Grand children Dump all Grand Parents stuff. I found Vintage Needles and Patterns there. Lucky you. Please keep the ones that are left. You can still applique them on squares of fabric and make a Quilt or just Frame them and hang on the wall and remember and bless the great soul your Grandma!!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That was so nice to read. Thanks for sharing. 

Robin in MA


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

Have always liked doilies and didn't stop making them for ppl who cared. It was awful to see how unappreciated they were at thrift shops, rummage sales, dollar stores, etc. I still won't sell them when I make them for what ppl have been willing to pay !


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

That is the most prescious story! Thanks so much for sharing. I really needed a smile today.


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

What a wonderful story! I hope the little girl's mother learned a good lesson.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very touching story


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Either things have changed or else they're a lot different in Minneapolis. I put a number of doilies out in a rummage sale some years ago, and I couldn't even give them away.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Does anyone remember the little booklet called The Workbasket?I'm looking at one now.It's date Jan,1961 and has a picture of a beautiful doily called the Greek Key.The booklet only cost 15 cents back then. It also has knitting patterns,recipes, more crafts,etc.I have lots of these booklets dating back to the 40's because of the vintage knitting projects,but crocheting is the most popular and I don't crochet.


----------



## sjordanc (Aug 9, 2011)

My Grandmother use to crochet doilies,not by a written pattern just one that she kept in her head. That is how I learned to crochet. I've been crocheting since I was 6 or 7. At age 40 I learned how to read patterns so I could make my GD baby blankets, At age 48 I learned to knit, I am surrounded by little girls that are facinated by knitting and crocheting. I told them I am going to teach them when they get big enough. When my GD graduated from Kindergarten one of her presents was bit knitting needles and purple yarn.You should have seen how happy she was. She was so excited to know that she was old enough to start learning.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

That is a wonderful story. I am glad that doilies are still popular or maybe popular again. Wonderful


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That is so sweet! How nice of you to gift her one. I can imagine that it went as a blanket for one of her dolls.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a drawer full of doiles that I have crocheted. My favorite are the charted ones; I keep a project in my kitchen and when I listen to morning NPR I can get a row or two done on the larger ones. I have hope the girls (I have four) will one day open the drawer and treasure them too.
I can now picture them at that garage sale.


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

How fantastic is that?! That means there will be "youngens" enjoying our "junk" for years to come!!!!!!!!!! It makes me soooo happy to see and hear about young people enjoying our love! Yes, our work is our LOVE! I'm teaching that to my 7 year old now... If you work on something and enjoy it, and wish for someone else to enjoy it, you are making it with love. My grammy always has a "pepper" shaker that says "Love" on it in her kitchen. She doesn't put anything in it, but she shakes it over every meal she makes. I think I need one of those!


----------



## Tabby.Howe (Apr 22, 2012)

sjordanc said:


> My Grandmother use to crochet doilies,not by a written pattern just one that she kept in her head. That is how I learned to crochet. I've been crocheting since I was 6 or 7. At age 40 I learned how to read patterns so I could make my GD baby blankets, At age 48 I learned to knit, I am surrounded by little girls that are facinated by knitting and crocheting. I told them I am going to teach them when they get big enough. When my GD graduated from Kindergarten one of her presents was bit knitting needles and purple yarn.You should have seen how happy she was. She was so excited to know that she was old enough to start learning.


You should get a couple knitting looms to keep them until they are big enough!!!! I refused to loom until I knew how to "knit for real"... Now I'm a proud owner of a knitting loom that I shall be teaching my 7 year old to use! They are fun and pretty instantly gratifying!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a sweet story. I bet that little girl will remember her 'great deal' for many year to come! I love hand made doilies, buy you're right, they have gone out of style. But you can still use them in good taste!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

What a wonderful thing you did to gift her the other doilie. She will remember that all her life. You are very tender and generous!

I gave my MIL's doilies to my youngest daughter when I reached the point where I could part with them. They are such treasures. She was very close to my husband's mother, so they are going to the next generation. She doesn't use them, but keeps them in a suitcase and opens it to enjoy them occasionally. She has two daughters that I know will receive them at the appropriate time, if they want them. What a joy to know that my MIL's work continues on to bring such enjoyment to others.


----------



## bily (May 17, 2011)

Great story, my daughter and daughter in law don't use them but I still love them and use them. I guess to each his own!I'm happy for that little girl and I hope her Mum encourages her to have her own taste for beauty.


----------



## momnart (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this. Many years age as a child I found a box of doilies my mother made . They were in our attic. When I asked about them She said that they were just some old things that she made. I thought they were beautiful, but I have no idea what became of them. A few years ago when I was encouraged to retire (company downsizing) I vowed I would teach myself how to make those doillies. Every table in my house is now adorned with a beautiful doily and I love making them. I hope they someday find a place as fitting as your's have.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


That is so great. I must have at least 100 that I have made from big to smaller, from very fine #40 to #10 crochet thread, and none of the girls in my family ever use them anymore. Maybe I should try to sell them. I have such a lot of crochet cotton yet to work with that has been given to me that I don't know what to do with. It is every color of the rainbow, and not enough of any one color to finish a project, so maybe I should make a table cloth of many colors?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

knitbreak said:


> Does anyone remember the little booklet called The Workbasket?I'm looking at one now.It's date Jan,1961 and has a picture of a beautiful doily called the Greek Key.The booklet only cost 15 cents back then. It also has knitting patterns,recipes, more crafts,etc.I have lots of these booklets dating back to the 40's because of the vintage knitting projects,but crocheting is the most popular and I don't crochet.


Yes! I remember them. My MIL gave me her collection and I have two boxes of them that go way back, too. I subscribed later and even got a certificate from Workbasket for being a subscriber since I sent in a check for a ten yr subscription. I loved the magazine and I kept all mine and my MIL's. Now when I want a project, I have many many places to look. Every once in a while I thumb through some just for the enjoyment of it. I was so unhappy when they switched to a different magazine format and then stopped production of Workbasket all together. I'd be really happy if someone would resurrect the Workbasket concept.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

knitbreak said:


> Does anyone remember the little booklet called The Workbasket?
> 
> My mother in law gave me a subscription for Christmas early in my marriage. I wish I still had them. As for doilies, my girlfriend crochets them by the dozen and I am proud to display them in my home. What else would you use to keep lamps etc. from scratching the furniture?


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. That is the sweetest story. Her mother should have taken delight in what her little girl found, instead of saying something so tacky.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

Anne Smith said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is the sweetest story. Her mother should have taken delight in what her little girl found, instead of saying something so tacky.


Maybe the mother is related to the daughter in a previous post that didn't like anything hand made.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Great story. I bet that little girl would love to give one to her Mom for Mother's day. I know I did..


----------



## Diddleymaz (Sep 28, 2011)

Things like dollies and tea cosies are back!


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I will continue making doilies until my eyes can no longer read the directions. Although I don't make as many as I used to I do manage to make a few every year. My DGD is my biggest fan in my family. What ever doilies I have left at the end of the year she knows that they will be wrapped up for her for Christmas.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

momnart said:


> Thank you so much for posting this. Many years age as a child I found a box of doilies my mother made . They were in our attic. When I asked about them She said that they were just some old things that she made. I thought they were beautiful, but I have no idea what became of them. A few years ago when I was encouraged to retire (company downsizing) I vowed I would teach myself how to make those doillies. Every table in my house is now adorned with a beautiful doily and I love making them. I hope they someday find a place as fitting as your's have.


That is a gorgeous piece of art.

When I learned to crochet, it was with lace and doilies in mind.
One women brought incedible examples of her Grandmother's, Aunt's, and GreatGrand's work.
All breathtaking, just as your work is.
What a lovely photo.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

oh my I wonder why her mother made so many? she must of really loved to crochet... I LOVE your comment about our future generations... far to often we say.."Remember when" and this is something we can keep in our future and not get lost to our past... thanks for that little bit of encouragment, it is a very powerful statement...


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Along the same line, many years ago I went to a bazaar where I came across a large box of handmade crazy-quilt or strip quilted potholders.
They were made by a gentleman who had worked in the garment district in NYC ( owned some business),so the fabrics were varied and all beautiful. 
He had a great eye for color.

He made them as part of his recovery therapy during convalescence.

So, I bought a lot. THey were 10 cents each!!
I still have 3.
The rest I gave as gifts, a couple to each of many friends.

Their responses : Only 2?? you give me??

Went back the next day. They were all gone. 
Snapped up, just like your doilies.
It's nice to see people appreciate incredible things.

Loved your story.


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

Good Moning,I too agree this is a wonderful first read story.My grandmother would crochet lace doilies,tablecloths even bedsreads.She never really learned how to read a pattern,did it by just looking at a picture or making up her own. I have her white queen sized bed spread. Lucky me.

In the volume 12 issue 1 of Belle Armoire magazine several artists took doilies and attached them to dresses,denim jackets and collars....OMG I will be trying this myself.


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Aww, that's so sweet, just shows that fashions just go round and round, sooner or later the older stuff becomes "cool" again...


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for warming my heart so early in the morning. Just what I needed!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love your story!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have done the same thing with ruffled edge pillows and sew lace around the edge of the doily. I sell them at craft fairs and auctions. They are the first to go and I never have any left to take home.


colleenmay said:


> When MY mother got quite old, she had sewn throw pillows for each of her four daughters and hand stitched an old white doily to the front of each pillow. They are quite treasured now.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

What a sweet story! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

That story is precious.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

How sweet of your cousin to share with that little girl. Not only will the little girl remember the doilies, but she will remember the nice lady who helped her out of her tough decision. 

I too have lots of dollies and handkerchiefs from my grandmother and mother-in-law. I too wonder what to do with them, but enjoy taking out the box and looking at them every now and then. 

The hankeys are beautiful and were much loved by my mother-in-law. Personally, I can't imagine blowing my nose with one of the pretty hankeys. Guess true ladies just dabbed at their nose and didn't have chronic sinus issues like me. 

Wish I had a daughter or daughter-in-law to share them with.


----------



## humdinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Lovely story - thanks for sharing.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

That sweet story started my day off with a wonderful feeling about all the things, all of us are making.Some day maybe my great grandchilden will pass on to there childen to enjoy.
I was lucky that my Mom lived to see her first great grand child, and now I have also. Its just a wonderful joy to see them grow up.Ages 14 down to 8 years old, three girls and one boy. How lucky can one get.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I saw a picture of where someone crocheted or sewed a whole bunch of doilies together...different sizes, designs, etc. and made a bedspread out of them! Love them!


----------



## punky158 (Mar 24, 2011)

I still crochet and have made some old fashioned ruffled doilies for my neighbors (at their request)
I "inherited" a lot of doilies my grandmother made, many more that I can use so I appliqued some on quilt blocks and made a hanging memory quilt, I used mostly those which had tears or holds , I used sheer fabric to made the big blocks and for the backing I used a silk type fabric with 1930's look and ladies. It hangs in my living room as a loving gesture to a very dear lady. When I figure out how I will take a picture of it to share.


----------



## 43MLMMcD (Nov 13, 2011)

What an amazing story. Thanks for sharing. Who would have thought that the doilies would have made such a hit? Loved the buy one/get one twist.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

What a beautiful story you have shared with us. 
So much" sharing "was done on this day.

This little girl will never forget the feeling she had this day
of how someones generosity to another person feels. Allot was accomplished and hopefully will be carried on by a child.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

What a great story! I have one that my mom made over 50 year's ago. I have it on a coffee table that my grandmother gave my mom over 73 year's ago right after my parents were married. The table is in the entrance area to our house and it looks so pretty.


----------



## Reet (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh I love that, I have loads that my Aunty crocheted for me years ago. I put them under scratchy bottomed ornaments and vases of flowers.You have really cheered me up now, if anyone says anything I can say they are all the rage these days.

Glad you all did so well in your sale.
Reet


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

That is so great. I must have at least 100 that I have made from big to smaller, from very fine #40 to #10 crochet thread, and none of the girls in my family ever use them anymore. Maybe I should try to sell them. I have such a lot of crochet cotton yet to work with that has been given to me that I don't know what to do with. It is every color of the rainbow, and not enough of any one color to finish a project, so maybe I should make a table cloth of many colors?[/quote]

Mungie - Have you considered Barbie Doll clothes? Little girls fall absolutely in love with crocheted doll clothes. I had a bunch of thread and made some, and gave them away. (You could put them in a garage sale, if you can't find someone to give them to).I felt like Mrs. Santa Claus, especially from the squeals of delight. You can get all the free patterns you could possibly make right on the Internet. Plus, they are really fun to crochet and make up so quickly. It's such enjoyment to see the dresses, gloves, hats, boots, purses, etc. come to life.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice story! It's great that you and your cousin saved the ones you wanted and shared the rest with others who love this art form!!

When we visited my Grandmother, when I was a child, in a basket in her walk-in linen closet, was a treasure trove of tatted lace edging and doilies. I don't know if Grandmother made any of them; it was my Aunt Mildred who did. I wish I had asked for one (some). I wonder what happened to them. I have tried tatting and I couldn't do it.........maybe I should try it again.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

ColleenMay...Beautiful story...
I could not agree with you more...after learning to crochet as a young girl back in the late 1950's...I could crochet so fast back then...and complete an afghan in a week or less..I was passionate about my craft...over the years I both knitted and crocheted too many afghans, ponchos, baby items to count...yet the illusive doily totally stumped me!....BUT I was determined so over the years I perservered...I read patterns/ charts..so what was the problem???....I would try and trash so many in my efforts..
One day I had a "eureka" moment...I guess I was just in the right mind set and started cranking out doilies...I was so happy that I did not give up...I actually won a blue ribbon for one of my beauties at the local county fair...
The picture below shows the doily after being stored ..it needs to be blocked to see its real beauty.

Your story about this little girl makes me understand why...
Our future generations need to feel this passion like this little girl did..

God Bless her sweet spirit and you for sharing this wonderful story,

Camilla



colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

My sister and I had a simliar experience. We had so many doilies, we hung them on a rack at our garage sale, and they went like hotcakes. We were amazed. I didn't know people used those now. I have several I have kept, just because they are so pretty and intricate. One of my friends actually mounted a doily on colored fabric and framed it in a shadow box to hang in her dining room. It really drew a lot of attention.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

That's so sweet. I have some of my grandmother's hand made doilies and will never part with them.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

That is a lovely story. Nice to see the younger generations appreciate beauty'


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

My neighbor/friend will be 91 in June. She crochets doilies, dresser scarved, and tablecloths. She says it helps to keep her mind sharp. I believe that...she's way ahead of me most days, and I'm young enough to be her daughter. 
She doesn't like to work the same pattern twice. I don't know how she does it, but she always knows which ones she already did just by looking at the picture. So many of them look the same to me. 

The best part is that there is no shortage of people who want and appreciate her work.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - love it!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of my best childhood memories are of sitting with my grandma crocheting doilies with her. She never needed a pattern - she had memorized hundreds of them. She taught me how to crochet when I was around 7-8 yrs old and by the time I was 9 I could whip out a pineapple doily no sweat! 
Thanks so much for sharing your story - esp how kind your cousin was towards that little girl. I am sure she will treasure them.
Vicki


----------



## nancibt (Jun 21, 2011)

I love this story.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

My cousin's daughter is getting married in September and my Mother-in-Law (whose mom passed away 6 months after the last baby was born),helped to raise all her 6 sisters (one of whom is this new bride's grandmother)(her Dad worked so hard to keep all of his seven girls together), I know this is a little confusing but I am going to pass onto the new bride a hankerchief w/blue flowers and blue tatting that my M-I-L made, I know that it will mean soo much that Sitto will be with us in spirit. christine


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

What a wonderful, heartwarming story on this crummy raining, thundering Monday! Thank you for it!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the story, my mother and grandmother used the pineapple pattern in a lot of their creations - they made some for chair backs so the hair oils, pomades and occupational dirt didn't ruin the furniture backs.


----------



## joyce1946 (Apr 27, 2011)

Several years ago, I was going through some of my mother's things and also found about 50 or more crocfheted items that her mother had made. Now my grandmother died 50 years ago, so I was delighted to find this stash! That year at thanksgiving, (after I had made my choices) my uncles held a lottery to determine who got the remainder of the items. There was a bedspread, tablecloth, rug, and lots of doilies! I regret that I was too young before she died to have her teach me to crochet! I now knit (i learned how at age 62)


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

grandmadawn said:


> I love the story, my mother and grandmother used the pineapple pattern in a lot of their creations - they made some for chair backs so the hair oils, pomades and occupational dirt didn't ruin the furniture backs.


My mother-in-law made me a few of these (of a dancing couple) she called them madagascars, because that was the name of the hair tonic used by the men in her generation. christine


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

My grandmother called them antimacassars. Wikipedia tells us that they were common when people used macassar oil on their hair. An interesting piece of trivia: The broad collor on sailors' uniforms is also called an antimacassar, and for the same reason...to prevent the macassar oil from staining the rest of the uniform.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Another way to display doilies is to sew them into gold hoops and hang them in clusters on walls or place in frames for hanging.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Another way to display doilies is to sew them into gold hoops and hang them in clusters on walls or place in frames for hanging.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your story because it helps me immensely. I have a box full of embroidered things, doilies and the like that needs to be gone through. I'll keep a few but need to sell or gift the rest as no one else in the family wants them and I live in a small 2 bedroom condo. But I couldn't see just throwing them in the trash like the rest of the family wanted to do. I know how many hours it takes to embroider pillowcases, for example, and don't want these crafts to be lost forever.


----------



## lslosh709 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great story! That little girl is very lucky to have bought one and received another! Thanks!


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the tablecloth that my mother during WW2 while Dad was overseas, it is beautiful. Mom had one 'quirk' she always made one mistake on every thing she made. When I ask her about it her reply was "ony God makes things perfect."


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


A beautiful story.I have something of my grandmothers and will never part with it.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I made lots of doilies, table toppers, and even a couple of lace table cloths over the years, having learned from my grandma around 8 years old . Most were made to order. Lucky that I've got pictures of most of them. I had thought of posting pictures, but never saw others post. I have some that I did for me and some that I just couldn't give up. I hope someday, someone will consider them as a special and take care of them. These are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful story.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Knitress said:


> I love it. :thumbup:


Me, too.


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

put them on pillows


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,
Loved your story, especially since I'v read quite a few not so nice remarks about doilies and people who make them.

Here is my story:
When I was about 11 years old (1957) my mother took me with her to visit a neighbor who was a single working lady (no children). She had doilies on every piece of furniture in her apartment. She had made all the doilies herself. They were all different...some white, some with multi-colored flowers, and some with fancy ruffles that were neatly starched in place. I thought they were beautiful and was totally enthralled with such fine needlework. The one piece that reallly impressed me was a large filet crochet piece of The Last Supper. It was all in white crochet cotton and was framed in glass and hung above her dining room table. I guess that was when I fell in love with lace.

The next day, I went to the local Woolworths and bought a ball of crochet thread and a fine steel crochet hook. At that time (late 50s) they did not crochet with yarn nor did they have large aluminum crochet hooks like they do today. I asked my mother to show me how to crochet and she told me she didnt know how; so I went back to Woolworths and bought the Coats & Clark Learn How To book. It was a small book that taught you to crochet, knit, tat and simple embroidery stitches. I struggled with the written instructions, but the diagrams did help me learn the stitches. My first tries were failures since they looked more like crooked spider webs and looked nothing like the pictures in the book. I knew I was doing something wrong, but I was stubborn and kept at it. One day I finally realized what I was doing wrong, and after that the instructions made sense. 
That is how I learned to read and understand needlework instructions. That skill has served me well. If you can understand the instructions and crochet a doily, you can crochet anything. I dont crochet much these days as I prefer knitting to crochet. Needless to say, I love knitting lace best of all.

It gave me joy to read your story about the little girl who was charmed and appreciated the crocheted doilies. Perhaps she too will be inspired to someday crochet a doily!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Love your story. The Mom definitley a "material girl". Her daughter a furture artist! My one SIL is like that Mom. I make her nothing after she wrinkled her nose at a lace edged handkerchief I was making for her wedding.
My Busia/Grandmother took it out of my hands and kept it. She use to take it out to "tease" her sisters at their weekly get togethers.
After she passed my Mom said hey there's this yellow handkerchief.. and I said with a 4in approx white crochted lace border and embroidered red rose? She said you made it.....
I have it back and take it out once in awhile and feel like Busia and my Great Aunties are still here.....


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

a good way to recycle memories is to frame them over vintage fabric. that way other family members can have their memories too.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

When I was pregnant with my first daughter I asked my mother to teach me how to knit. For week after week I worked on my project and then went back to visit my Mom only to have it all ripped out and I would start again. This happened many times and each time I returned home with two empty knitting needles and a ball of yarn in my hand my husband said why don't you give up. I did not give up but persisted. Eventually I came home with my knitting intact. I was so proud of the work I accomplished and have never looked back. I've been knitting for over 40 years, my Mother is gone but as I knit project after project I can almost see her smiling. I have since taught both of my daughters to knit and crochet and they are actually quite good at it. We often talk about how important it is to keep the art of knitting and crocheting alive by passing it on to future generations. We have one granddaughter and I know that she will be learning how to knit and crochet too. It's truly wonderful.


----------



## Dagny (Aug 19, 2011)

What a wonderful story. Thank you for sharing . . . it put a smile on my face and tears in my eyes, all at the same time!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Enjoyed that story : ) wish I'd kept my old Empisal knitting machine to teach the grand children on something simple, but have a fancy one now.


laceluvr said:


> Hello,
> Loved your story, especially since I'v read quite a few not so nice remarks about doilies and people who make them.
> 
> Here is my story:
> ...


----------



## LindyLu (Mar 11, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> How refreshing and sweet! Thank you for sharing; it made my day!
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

That little girl has good taste! I look for doilies at every yard sale/flea market I go to. I really appreciate all the work that goes into making them. I bought some with a 3 dimensional flower border. I stiffened them and have them hanging on the wall. A pineapple design was done in a shadow box frame. Makes very interesting and original art work. :thumbup:


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tear!!!


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

I thought they are quite in vogue now with crazy quilting and embellishing. I guess you just have to know where people who are interested in them are likely to shop.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Such a lovely story. It is wonderful that those doilies went to someone who will truly enjoy them. I hope she learns to crochet some for herself one day. thanks for sharing.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Such a sweet story! I'm glad the sweet little girl got to keep her dollies. I have a big collection of them, some of which my two grandmothers crocheted and are over 100 years old now. They are still as pretty and white as they ever were. Wish I had the patience to crochet them.


----------



## cmbottorff (Dec 30, 2011)

this is simply a GREAT story! Just for fun, I went to Pinterest and did a search for DOILIES. So many creative and fun ideas to do with them. This wedding dress was one of my favorites.


----------



## CRAFTYCRITTER (Jan 20, 2012)

What a great story...thanks......


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

What a wonderful story. So glad you shared it with us.


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

I was told that dollies are making a big come back and everyone can't get enough of them. So keep making them they are loved again!!!


----------



## cherluc (May 6, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

What a wonderful story! I'm very happy to hear you gave her, her own "sale" price. I think she'll remember that day and perhaps be one of "us". Crocheter or knitter or perhaps both and pass the tradition down to her children. 

Starfire


----------



## cdiane35 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi, that's a cute story. It is such a coincidence that I just took all my Mom's doilies(she died 1 1/2 yrs ago) and put most on nice big decorator pillows from Home Goods, and another framed- on gold poly silk , which came out great. My 2 sisters, 2 sisters-in-law, and 3 nieces got them and loved the memory. Now I have to make mine!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

What we can learn from children who see the beauty in everything. Your cousin made some little girl very happy, and probably will remember how kind someone was to let her have two. Too bad her mother wasn ;t into more of the love and effort of what went into making the doilies.
I would have enjoyed making a beautiful afghan of the, to be displayed across the baby grand piano, as they certainly would be worthy of having the number one spot in the house.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love doilies but I don't know what to do with them either. It's nice to know they are still loved by all.


----------



## MeeMee1010 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your heartwarming story.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

That is fantastic. I had made a cousin many doilies, years ago. Then I learned she threw them away. I was stunned.
I haven't made doilies much sense then. However, I have been crocheting those 'fancy gowns' doll dresses, which fit those 12-13 inch music-box dolls. I've been placing them on porcelain dolls and sold a few.
Lately though, those music box are not good plastic, or even vinyl. I got one, and an arm broke off and there isn't a way to glue it back on. I contacted Fibrecraft, but no response. gee.
No local store here sells those dolls either. Now I think I know why. Here are a couple of the 'period' costumes I made and placed on a porcelain doll and sold.


----------



## Crazz (May 7, 2012)

Posting is not my usual thing but this story touched my heart and restored my hope. Maybe lace making with hook and needle is still appreciated. Unfortunately, my spare time for knitting and crocheting in recent years has gone toward more practical pursuits like sweaters, hats and scarfs. But lace finery was first to capture my heart.

Your post reminded me; I was once that seven year-old with a dainty doily purchased for .03 cents at the thrift store my mother frequented. It was a lovely star shaped in soft pastel green. When grandma came to visit I showed her my treasure and with a huge warm smile she asked if Id like to learn how to make MORE! 

You guessed it! That was the beginning of my long love affair with threads and yarns, needles and hooks!! I hope this little girl has a significant other to teach her the joys of creating with her own little hands. 

Thanks for this wonderful story and the memories.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

gordon000 said:


> I made lots of doilies, table toppers, and even a couple of lace table cloths over the years, having learned from my grandma around 8 years old . Most were made to order. Lucky that I've got pictures of most of them. I had thought of posting pictures, but never saw others post. I have some that I did for me and some that I just couldn't give up. I hope someday, someone will consider them as a special and take care of them. These are a couple of my favorites.


That looks like the tablecloth my mother was making for me when she died. Looks exactly like it, as a matter of fact. I have the instructions, the tablecloth, and thread. I even have my mother's hook she was using. I don't know if my hands will work crocheting with thread anymore, but it is my dream to complete my mom's tablecloth for me. It is a shame that she has been gone for 12 years, and it is still not done! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

That is so great. Love the story. I love making doilies. And people say they are nice but I don't sell many. Glad there are still people out there that love them like I do.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I have some that my mother in law made when she was in the Japanese internment camp (Poston) We had them framed, they make a beautiful wall decoration. They are matted on black velvet, so beautiful. I love your story and so happy that people are getting to enjoy them, especially the little girl. You never know maybe she'll pick up a crotchet hook and start her own.


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a cedar chest full of crocheted doilies and pillowcases with crocheted inserts. I suspect they will wind up in a garage sale, too, after I am gone.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

snappy25 said:


> I have a cedar chest full of crocheted doilies and pillowcases with crocheted inserts. I suspect they will wind up in a garage sale, too, after I am gone.


Oh, I hope not! My aunt sent me a pair of embroidered pillowcases that my mother made for HER mother for a gift. She had crocheted lace on them, and I treasure them so much! My mother was a "threadie" and crocheted almost exclusively with thread. She did it my whole life. I hope someone in your family will treasure your work as much as I treasure mine!


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

That is such a great story! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## snappy25 (Jun 7, 2011)

They were made by my mother. I don't have that kind of patience. My sister passed 8 years ago, had no children, and I have boys, so, their wives aren't too interested in these kinds of things. Have first great-granddaughter, so hopefully, they will want to keep some of them for her.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

How wonderful! I am just starting to do doilies. My mom did the ones with tons of ripples. I made my first one 2 years ago., I goofed, but it was a good goof! I will keep it up. I am gonna post a picture, does anyone have this pattern? I have been searching for over a year.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

It is in strips of knitting, for an afghan,.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

What a wonderful story. Thanks for sharing. It warmed my heart to know that the little girl left happy.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

HHILLH said:


> I have the tablecloth that my mother during WW2 while Dad was overseas, it is beautiful. Mom had one 'quirk' she always made one mistake on every thing she made. When I ask her about it her reply was "ony God makes things perfect."


Thanks for reminding me of this.

There are many cultures that purposely put in an error to remind themselves that only the Creator makes anything perfect, that mortals cannot really achieve perfection- a show of hubris, really , and as a sign of respect for the Creator.

I think it's a healthy thought.


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

cmbottorff said:


> this is simply a GREAT story! Just for fun, I went to Pinterest and did a search for DOILIES. So many creative and fun ideas to do with them. This wedding dress was one of my favorites.


That is a fantastic dress.
Who would have thought?

One of my favorites, now.


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

it's nice to make these available to folks to use and enjoy. i'm guessing that little girl is a future crocheter!


----------



## jillfaraday (Apr 23, 2012)

what a lovely story..your cousin knows that sharing is the most rewarding thing one can do..what goes round etc..love it


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Am I the only one with volumes of Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet mags I subscribed to until they stopped publishing them? They are full of mostly doilies and tablecloths of various sizes and patterns. You can't beat a doily for symmetry and beautiful pattern.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

No, I have plenty of those magazines, also. I have saved so many old magazines that I can't bear to part with. Lots of "vintage" patterns in them. I loved looking at them, but never made much out of them. My mother made beautiful doilies, too.



Jokim said:


> Am I the only one with volumes of Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet mags I subscribed to until they stopped publishing them? They are full of mostly doilies and tablecloths of various sizes and patterns. You can't beat a doily for symmetry and beautiful pattern.


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely story, and you were kind to her. Maybe she will learn to crochet now or knit?


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

I loved this so much! You painted such a sweet and lovely picture. Thank you!!


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Am I the only one with volumes of Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet mags I subscribed to until they stopped publishing them? They are full of mostly doilies and tablecloths of various sizes and patterns. You can't beat a doily for symmetry and beautiful pattern.


When a friend of mine downsized and moved to Florida, she got rid of her old Magic Crochet, DMC mags, and Decorative Crochet by giving them to me.

I fell in love with them. They are incredible.
But, I felt I was a caretaker...

and, some years after, she called and asked if I could send her one - just one.
She sounded so wistful.

So, after we laughed, and after she perked up( I think she cried, a bit), I told her ALL the mags were on the way to her..

But I made her promise NEVER to be rid of them again.
I would always curate for her, and I made her promise them to me in her will.Seriously.

And, if the real estate market picks up, I can move down there, too, and all the mags will be available to me as sort of a lending library of incredible reference materials.

They are some kind of special.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doilies remind everyone of someone.


----------



## moreighn (Apr 17, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


It may come up later in the piece but I just had to tell you haow many of those wonderful old doileys are incorporated into quilts as fan shapes


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Well said and so true.



snoozi_suzi said:


> Doilies remind everyone of someone.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

What a great story! I have one on the crochet hook right now that I have temporarily abandoned to knit something else. I love them to put under my table lamps. I just wish there were more color choices of the #10 crochet cotton.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

This was such a good story for all ages. I learned to crochet many years ago. We did not use yarn we used crochet thread and made dolies and furniture scarfs. Sure brings back memories.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

That is a wonderful story!


----------



## YorkieMama (Mar 6, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Am I the only one with volumes of Magic Crochet and Decorative Crochet mags I subscribed to until they stopped publishing them? They are full of mostly doilies and tablecloths of various sizes and patterns. You can't beat a doily for symmetry and beautiful pattern.


I have a few boxes of those magazines in my storage locker. I hope to get my whole storage locker sorted and emptied this summer. I couldn't bear to part with them when the kids moved my things into storage and I miss looking through them.
I crochet doilies, table toppers and table cloths. I haven't had the courage to tackle a bedspread yet, but plan to make one for my unmarried daughter (42 yrs old).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

I know it's 'old fashioned' to crochet doilies but they are so exquisitely beautiful that I cherish those crochet mags and will put them in my will. Crocheting doilies was my mom's area of expertise and I treasure them, even the ones that have stains on them. Such delicate creations!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

what a great story and what a great thing you did for that little girl. You must be a very sweet lady.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw Yarn Paradise has some yummy colors of a shiny finish. I especially liked the light green and gold.



peachy51 said:


> What a great story! I have one on the crochet hook right now that I have temporarily abandoned to knit something else. I love them to put under my table lamps. I just wish there were more color choices of the #10 crochet cotton.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I saw Yarn Paradise has some yummy colors of a shiny finish. I especially liked the light green and gold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Going to go look now :mrgreen:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DiRaintree (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! The very first thing I ever made was a doily, for my cousin's wedding. He married a lady with my first name, so for awhile there were 2 Diane Pennells..
Thanks again for the smile!!!


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> What a great story! I have one on the crochet hook right now that I have temporarily abandoned to knit something else. I love them to put under my table lamps. I just wish there were more color choices of the #10 crochet cotton.


I just glanced in my Herrschner's catalog... they have 43 solid colors and 13 verigated in #10 cotton and 23 solids and 4 verigated in # 3. Also 12 colors in #10 Bamboo. www.Herrschners.ca


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

MAS said:


> I have a drawer full of doiles that I have crocheted. My favorite are the charted ones; I keep a project in my kitchen and when I listen to morning NPR I can get a row or two done on the larger ones. I have hope the girls (I have four) will one day open the drawer and treasure them too.
> I can now picture them at that garage sale.


I, too, have a drawer full, mostly from my grandmother, who "rescued" them from a relative in Alberta, who died and their offspring didn't want them. I have used some, my kids used them off and on through the years. They make great Barbie bedspreads, wedding dresses or whatever the imagination came up with. At my GM's house there used to be one doily that was usually off the table and on my head because I was the "bride".
This handwork is stored in a cedar chest my father made in the late 50's. He made 2 at the time, 1 for his mother and 1 for his wife. When my parents downsized to an apt. Mom said "I don't know what we will do with them (sized at 48"l x 36" x 30" high, solid wood). I wanted one and luckily for me, my DH's uncle was moving from Vancouver BC (where my parents live) to NB (where I live) and the company he worked for was paying his moving expenses, so they "threw" the cedar chest in for the 4000 mile trip. The inside of the lid is colored with crayons and pencil that my sibs and I did when we used to crawl in and play in it. There are alot of memories and feelings that come up whenever I look at it.
When I think about it, all through my life I have many stories where doilies (or crocheting) factor in, both my GM's did lots of handwork so it was just part of my life.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

That was a sweet story. I don't understand when doilies went out of style because I still use them and make them, and everyone I know loves them. I use mine under my lamps on the tables, under centerpieces, etc. They are great table savers...


----------



## allrac (May 1, 2012)

Yea I didn't know that the were out of styles either as I still make and use mine as well just love them


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

threekidsmom said:


> gordon000 said:
> 
> 
> > I made lots of doilies, table toppers, and even a couple of lace table cloths over the years, having learned from my grandma around 8 years old . Most were made to order. Lucky that I've got pictures of most of them. I had thought of posting pictures, but never saw others post. I have some that I did for me and some that I just couldn't give up. I hope someday, someone will consider them as a special and take care of them. These are a couple of my favorites.
> ...


It takes a little time to get used to holding the needle but if you know how to crochet you WILL be bale to do this, it's just a matter of holding the yarn a little tighter. I'll bet there is a video on google you can watch that shows you how to hold your work. Good luck and let us know if and when you finish the piece. christine


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

What a great story, I used to make them all the time for my self and still use them. It really makes you think.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a great story, but I would have made them into a table cloth....maybe even 2. But am glad that little girl got both of them ..Your cousin is a nice lady.


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Your story gave me chills. So sweet.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. I used to make doilies years ago. My family did not want anything to do with them. So I gave my doilies all away to a lady I met who loved doilies. I said to her, "Here take them all" and I stopped making them.
> I think I might start again, maybe I can find a loving home for them.
> ...


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I just love this story! Maybe the little girl will learn to crochet!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

rhbarry said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > What a great story! I have one on the crochet hook right now that I have temporarily abandoned to knit something else. I love them to put under my table lamps. I just wish there were more color choices of the #10 crochet cotton.
> ...


Thank you! I also just found it on Herrschners. They have many, many more colors than my local Hobby Lobby.

Thanks


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> Oh my goodness; I have tears in my eyes! I know I would have said "Buy one, get two free!" I am a real softie for the wee ones who are interested in anything crafty or artistic.
> 
> ...


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

colleenmay said:


> When MY mother got quite old, she had sewn throw pillows for each of her four daughters and hand stitched an old white doily to the front of each pillow. They are quite treasured now.


My mother did the same for us.


----------



## nanapwc (Apr 20, 2011)

I just loved this story. I remember my mother had some doilies on some of the bedroom furniture. I don't know what happened to them when we were cleaning out the house after both of my parents had died. That made me tear up just a little thinking about the doilies and that little girl.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

It is such a blessing for people who share with us their life stories.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh that is just so sweet. Thank you all for doing that. I have a 5 yr. old grand daughter that wants to learn how to knit & crochet. I give her the needle & thread but all she can do right now is just twist it around the needle, she thinks she is doing ti until it just can't be twisted anymore & then she gets a little agravated & i tell her that she needs to get a little older & understand more, but I keep telling her that if I'm able she will learn how to. I also have a 15 yr old grand daughter & she can do both now, knit & crochet. she picked up knitting faster than anyone I know. It's true they need to learn while they are young. The 5 yr old, every time she is here she tells her Dad that she is staying & she is going to crochet.
Oh I love my g- children. I will teach her in another year or so.
I love doilies too. Rene


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely tale.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

At my school we learned to embroider our name on a white cap for cooking the next year, anf tinkered about making an apron out of a sugar-bag. After that had two years of cooking, and sewing with the machine. An afternoon each week.

My own kids learned woodwork, metal-work, and cooking as boys and girls, as part of their primary school curriculum. I think it was a great idea


rene said:


> Oh that is just so sweet. Thank you all for doing that. I have a 5 yr. old grand daughter that wants to learn how to knit & crochet. I give her the needle & thread but all she can do right now is just twist it around the needle, she thinks she is doing ti until it just can't be twisted anymore & then she gets a little agravated & i tell her that she needs to get a little older & understand more, but I keep telling her that if I'm able she will learn how to. I also have a 15 yr old grand daughter & she can do both now, knit & crochet. she picked up knitting faster than anyone I know. It's true they need to learn while they are young. The 5 yr old, every time she is here she tells her Dad that she is staying & she is going to crochet.
> Oh I love my g- children. I will teach her in another year or so.
> I love doilies too. Rene


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a daughter-in-law-to-be, she is in her mid 20's. She makes crocheted doilies and I am ONE of the lucky recipients. I get 1 or 2 for Christmas every year. She does BEAUTIFUL work.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

This doily is gorgeous! If this is a sample of what she can do, she's an expert crocheter. Koodos for such a treasure of a DIL. Your son picked out a great one!

Starfire


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

That is just beautiful! So glad the art of crocheting doilies isn't lost.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I believe she started crocheting when she was around 8 or 9 yrs old. Her mother is a knitter and crocheter. I agree, my son did make a good choice. I have not been able to meet her. They live in Yuma, AZ and before that they were living in Minnesota. I have spoke with her many times by phone. I also send her care packages of vintage patterns and thread when I have extra that I know I will never use because of the amount I get in second hand stores. I have found started projects with patterns at times in balls of thread. To save space for her, I send patterns on cds.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Wonderful story, thank you so much for sharing...I shall continue to make and enjoy mine....and watch for the twinkle in some other little girl's eye when it lands on them...then I'll know it's time to part with it!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i'm always crocheting doilies for friends. for me, it's relaxing making them.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your daughter-in-law does beautiful crochet work. It's good to know that there are young people out there who love crocheting lace and appreciate the skill. I've taught many friends and coworkers to crochet, but teach them with yarn and larger crochet hooks. Some still think it is something "old ladies" do which is really a myth. The new diagram instructions for doilies and crocheted lace patterns are much easier to follow nowadays. When I taught myself to crochet, they only had written instructions in small print most of the time. If you can crochet doilies you are indeed an expert corcheter as they are some of the most challenging patterns you can do. They are not only delicately beautiful, they are useful if you want to protect a fine piece of furniture or cover scratches and stains on a coffeetable as I do.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a nice large candle holder that is in a metal stand that holds the glass chimney which is the perfect item to set on this doily and to still be able to see all the detail.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

CaroleJS said:


> I have a daughter-in-law-to-be, she is in her mid 20's. She makes crocheted doilies and I am ONE of the lucky recipients. I get 1 or 2 for Christmas every year. She does BEAUTIFUL work.


That is beautiful. Lucky you to have such a lovely DIL.


----------



## ldudley (Feb 24, 2012)

Such a nice story! My mom taught me to crochet when I was eight. I am left-handed and she was right-handed but somehow I learned. She is now about to turn 88 and she continues to crochet nearly every day. She and I have a little competition going on. We both make doilies to enter in the local agricultural fair and compete to see who can get a blue ribbon! We have earned a fair amount between us!


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

ldudley said:


> Such a nice story! My mom taught me to crochet when I was eight. I am left-handed and she was right-handed but somehow I learned. She is now about to turn 88 and she continues to crochet nearly every day. She and I have a little competition going on. We both make doilies to enter in the local agricultural fair and compete to see who can get a blue ribbon! We have earned a fair amount between us!


You should show us pics of your doilies, I know that we would love to see you and your mom's work. christine


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

What a great competition between you and your mom.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi my knitting machine has the ripple like design preprogrammed in it. Both the Brother KH 930/940 and Kh 270.

I do have some brother knitting machine manuals stored on computer. A lot of brothers. 
Brother KH 930 Stitch World Pattern Book
Pattern 74, 4 A-4B. 
I like pattern 17, 23 - 29, 105, 115, 123, 174

Rhyanna


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes...they are still in style and have sold many on Ebay at Christmastime...


colleenmay said:


> Well, girls, I have to share this. I had a garage sale last weekend. My cousin came to help me. She arrived on Thursday morning dragging a very large suitcase. She opened it to show me what was inside and it was FULL of doilies, doilies of every shape, every size, every color, at LEAST a hundred of them. She said, My mother made all of these, and I just havent known WHAT to do with all of them. I know people dont use them anymore, but do you think I could put them out at your sale and just see if anyone looks at them and try to sell at least a few of them? So we set out the suitcase and waited to see what would happen.
> 
> I was AMAZED. Of all the people who came through my garage sale, I would say that 95% of them stopped at that suitcase and dug through those doilies. Hardly ANYONE walked away without a doily. I was flabbergasted. Young people, old people, it didnt matter. Everyone seemed to be enthralled with the handiwork. At the end of the sale there were maybe 10 left.
> 
> ...


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Nice job. I did something like number 2 for my cousin. Sadly she didn't keep any of them. I would have taken them back...but oh well.

Good job.
Have you knitted any? I made a tablecloth on my Brother Bulky 270 Knitting machine, gave it to a neighbor, just cause. She loved it.
I haven't heard from them since leaving Washington in 1997.

Do you do any tatting?

I once learned how to do the first ring, can't get the other rings to work so I get frustrated and set it aside, or pull it out.

Now I saw somewhere, Brussels Lace pattern, to knit and crochet. I think it was online, but that was years ago.

Well I am yawning so its time to nap, dang fibromyalgia and neuropathy.

Rhyanna


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know how to tat....have tried to teach myself to no avail.... Gonna put an ad in the paper looking for someone to teach me..

Never knit a doily before. I haven't seen any patterns for doilies that are knit..

YES - would have loved to see some of the doilies that your Grandma made and do you have any of her patterns??


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a Brother Electroknit kh910. I have had it for years and never have made much on it. I cant seem to find anyone near me to help me to learn to use it. My dream is to make alot of hats for charities and make my oldest a zippered Wolf sweater. I am able to hand knit and crochet, machine is faster. I seem to get everything right but it doesnt like to keep knitting. I have had strokes so I'm thinking that I dont have equal pressure to move the carriage up and down the bed.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Maybe use both hands at once?


nannyberfa said:


> I have a Brother Electroknit kh910. I have had it for years and never have made much on it. I cant seem to find anyone near me to help me to learn to use it. My dream is to make alot of hats for charities and make my oldest a zippered Wolf sweater. I am able to hand knit and crochet, machine is faster. I seem to get everything right but it doesnt like to keep knitting. I have had strokes so I'm thinking that I dont have equal pressure to move the carriage up and down the bed.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

There are a lot of hand knitting patterns that are free on the internet. Just google Knitting patterns free and it will bring up a lot of links.


Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Have you checked Youtube for videos? 
There are some great ones, easy and instructive.

Just go to Youtube, search for knitting machine patterns

Or just google knitting machine patterns free. And you will get a lot of results, some with Youtube videos.

Rhyanna


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

i do use both hands at once.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I teach English as a Second Language to adults. One of my students is from Turkey. She gave me a scarf with a crocheted fringe that has beads. It was made with very thin thread & the beads were very tiny. She made strawberry shapes in the fringe. She said she crocheted it. I brought my smallest, thinnest crochet hook to show her. She affirmed that she uses that one. But I didn't bring the thread. I brought regular sewing thread on a spool to ask her about the thread. She said she uses thicker thread. It must be thin embroidery thread, NOT DK. I also brought a regular sewing needle to ask which she used for the beads. Her English is VERY limited, level one, so I think she said she didn't use the sewing needle but used the hook to put the beads on, meaning a double or triple zero hook. She didn't pre- string them. They still do this in Turkey & Greece. There is a thin border around the entire scarf & every half inch there is a strawberry or a 3 beaded "flower shape" . The beads are the size of a "dot" on an "i". The scarf is gauze material, a pink floral print. I was very impressed. She was pleased that I had a crochet hook thin enough to show her that I knew what she did. I crochet but don't do that. I have a book in French & used to make French doilies, years ago.I used to do bobbin lace with the nuns in France. I learned many years ago when I lived in Paris & went to Le Puy to learn bobbin lace. Then I went to Italy to learn lace. I wanted to go to Belgium to learn their lace but didn't want to stay, so I didn't get to learn it. ( Found Belgium unfriendly.) By the time I learned bobbin lace, I didn't have more time to go to Italy to learn lace there.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

You should post a picture. And tell your student that she could sell them.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Can you post a picture of it please. Hit quote reply and then you are able to submit a pic. Would absolutely love to see it...


renee greenberg said:


> Hi- I teach English as a Second Language to adults. One of my students is from Turkey. She gave me a scarf with a crocheted fringe that has beads. It was made with very thin thread & the beads were very tiny. She made strawberry shapes in the fringe. She said she crocheted it. I brought my smallest, thinnest crochet hook to show her. She affirmed that she uses that one. But I didn't bring the thread. I brought regular sewing thread on a spool to ask her about the thread. She said she uses thicker thread. It must be thin embroidery thread, NOT DK. I also brought a regular sewing needle to ask which she used for the beads. Her English is VERY limited, level one, so I think she said she didn't use the sewing needle but used the hook to put the beads on, meaning a double or triple zero hook. She didn't pre- string them. They still do this in Turkey & Greece. There is a thin border around the entire scarf & every half inch there is a strawberry or a 3 beaded "flower shape" . The beads are the size of a "dot" on an "i". The scarf is gauze material, a pink floral print. I was very impressed. She was pleased that I had a crochet hook thin enough to show her that I knew what she did. I crochet but don't do that. I have a book in French & used to make French doilies, years ago.I used to do bobbin lace with the nuns in France. I learned many years ago when I lived in Paris & went to Le Puy to learn bobbin lace. Then I went to Italy to learn lace. I wanted to go to Belgium to learn their lace but didn't want to stay, so I didn't get to learn it. ( Found Belgium unfriendly.) By the time I learned bobbin lace, I didn't have more time to go to Italy to learn lace there.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone- I am attaching a picture of the Turkish scarf that my student embroidered. i am really surprised that the computer captured the details.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I cannot communicate with my student too well. She is in level One English. I had to transfer her to the Foundations class, which is the one below mine. The instructor told me that this student isn't doing too well in her class & doesn't understand much. After a while they learn about Capitalism & selling and she will learn on her own that she can sell them! 
I have magnifying eyeglasses, but I won't even attempt to do anything in crochet like this work!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

